# What is this "distinguished road"?



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

And when do I move on?? Lol
Has anyone else noticed the green things ^^ up there!! Can anyone tell me what it all means. And the stars too! And rep power?? Assuming it's all linked with number of posts, but how???

:noidea:

Just nosey!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lol well I just gave you a tick for your post... more power to your elbow


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Lol well I just gave you a tick for your post... more power to your elbow


lol

Thanks - don't know what that means either. How does it feel being a "Jewel in the Rough" anyway?? If it takes as many posts as you don't think I'll be there anytime soon!!!!


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Sam said:


> And when do I move on?? Lol
> Has anyone else noticed the green things ^^ up there!! Can anyone tell me what it all means. And the stars too! And rep power?? Assuming it's all linked with number of posts, but how???
> 
> :noidea:
> ...


I am glad someone else was wondering that. I have no idea what it all means!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sam said:


> And when do I move on?? Lol
> Has anyone else noticed the green things ^^ up there!! Can anyone tell me what it all means. And the stars too! And rep power?? Assuming it's all linked with number of posts, but how???
> 
> :noidea:
> ...


Here's some info about it
Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - FAQ: User Profile Features


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Here's some info about it
> Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - FAQ: User Profile Features


Thanks Pesky Wesky.

Good info - not really sure of it's relevance still, but a slightly better understanding. So... how about the stars, what do they signify??

Also, thanks Maiden, it seems since your rating I am now on my way to being famous and have left my distinguished road  And just in time for Christmas :tongue1: lol

Sam


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My stars show that I am born under the sign of Cancer lol
Basically the more posts the more stars.

Maiden


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> My stars show that I am born under the sign of Cancer lol
> Basically the more posts the more stars.
> 
> Maiden


LOL

My stars make me an Aries - that makes me stubborn, I don't give up easily :boxing:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

*do wot*



Sam said:


> And when do I move on?? Lol
> Has anyone else noticed the green things ^^ up there!! Can anyone tell me what it all means. And the stars too! And rep power?? Assuming it's all linked with number of posts, but how???
> 
> :noidea:
> ...


what are you lot talking about ??? have you invented a new language cus I don't understand .........


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aqua said:


> what are you lot talking about ??? have you invented a new language cus I don't understand .........


Oh now I get it - needed to move the cursor over the green rep power squares...

must be the programmers sense of humour :eyebrows:


----------

